# feature-rich



## zorspas

feature-rich : Bu kelime için Türkçe bir karşılık önerebilir misiniz? 

Teşekkürler...


----------



## ukuca

Aklıma bir tek "çok fonksiyonlu" geliyor.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hangi cümle içinde kullanacaksın?


----------



## zorspas

It is specifically designed and targeted for use with Microsoft’s .NET Framework (a feature-rich platform for the development, deployment, and execution of distributed applications).

bu cümlenin çevirisinde kullanacağım fakat, şimdi çok fonksiyonlu demek bana doğru değilmiş gibi geliyor. birden fazla değişik işlevin yerine getirilmesinden ziyade tek bir işlemin farklı aşamalarının yerine getirilmesi sözkonusu. "yapısı güçlü", "yapısal içeriği zengin" olmak gibi bir anlam alıyorum ben bu cümleden ama bunu ben çevirdiğim zaman okuyanın bu anlamı almasını sağlamaya çalışıyorum. Yani birden fazla işi yapan değilde yaptığı işi iyi yapan, tüm boyutlarını yerine getiren.


----------



## zorspas

Şimdi baktım english-only de birisi şöyle demiş : "In an Information Technology context, a feature-rich product is one that is flexible and has lots of options and capabilities."

burda esneklik, çok seçeneklilik ve çok yetenekli/güçlü olmak var. Türkçe'ye bunu ben "gelişmiş özellikleri olan" diye çeviricem artık, ya da "üstün özellikleri olan", bir nevi reklam kelimesi.


----------



## Scythian

Reklam kelimesi olarak kullanılacaksa "Zengin içerikli" olarak çevirebilirsin, benzer reklamlarda sıkça kullanılan bir kalıp.


----------



## F84

Ben kullanım alanı geniş olan bir ürün alamını da çıkartıyorum ama...


----------

